# Painting Brake Calipers



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

Hey guys, 
i was wondering if any of you have painted the stock brake calipers yet. i mean i know its alittle Rice, but it makes cleaning the calipers alot easier...dosnt it?. plus it does look really cool. i'm just curious, what kind of paint did you guys use and how long did it take? and are there any nasty things i need to know about before i begin. if you can, could some of you roughly go over the procedure alittle.....i mean i know how to paint, i just need some pointers so i dont screw anything up and really look stupid. thanks!


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i think alot of people are buying caliper paint kits. just take it off the car and take the pads out and paint em. Not really that hard


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Make sure you use high temperature paint, many auto parts stores even sell paint designed for brake calipers. Clean up the caliper nicely, and paint it right on. I have a friend who used the brush kind and he said it was a MAJOR PITA, so if I were you I would get the spray on kind.


----------



## Greenmamba (May 25, 2003)

I havent done the paint job yet,but I have my G2 Brake Caliper Paint on order.You get the paint system,brake cleaner,brush and wood stirrer.If I remember correctly you can choose from 5 different colors.I ordered the red as my car color is Mystic Green.

Like sr20dem0n said use a high temp paint,this kit is just that.
I ordered the kit from southwestautoworks.com and paid $36.99
Hopefully it will arive before the weekend,as soon as Im through with the job I`ll post and let you know how it went.

BTW I dont think painting your calipers is rice I think done correctly it looks proffesional


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

g2 is a brush-on, greenmamba...let us know how it goes. i like the fact that they have a lot of colors (seven, including white  )

i found aug caliper spray paint at www.nopionline.com, $14.46 per can (blue, red, white!, yellow) or $11.33 for a can of purple. spray-on cleaner not included, just a can of spray paint, and i couldn't find any shipping info


----------



## Greenmamba (May 25, 2003)

Just got through painting the brake calipers,G2 supplied everything needed to make the job go smooth.
Only problem I had was the curing time of the paintG2 recomends painting while the is temperature between 56-70 F.
Thats tough here in Texas.Allowing 15 minutes between applying a second coat (recomended ).
By the time I was ready to apply paint to the last caliper the paint had started to cure.That made it difficult to apply the paint.
After all said and done though the job does look realy good.
Now I have to wait 24hrs before I can driver her.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

hmm...is this post chassis-related? Somewhat...but painting stuff on your car is well, COSMETIC! I think I'll move this to Cosmetic Mods/Show. Yeah...I'll do that.


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

Get the G2 kit...It's the highest quality for do it yourself and I hear it's highly recommended by NPM 

Otherwise, get them powdercoated...


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

hey silvspec, I painted mine with plastikoat calipur paint that I got for $4 or $5 at pep boys... I have some pics on my website which is in my signature


----------



## Greenmamba (May 25, 2003)

Cornut

Sweet looking car you have 
Couple of questions,your caliper paint only $5,is it heat resistant?
and do you think it will stand up to the vigors of wear and tear.
I mean I paid $46 with shipping for my G2 and for that price against what you paid Id expect the G2 to be superior.
Was yours paint or spray on? How many coats did you apply?
What was the curing time,mine was 20minutes between coats then 24hrs to fully harden.
Your exhaust is that full cat or axle back?what did you pay and where did you get it from.
Once again nice looking Spec,good job.

Tony


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

You guys make this way too complicated. All you really need is a $4 can of high temp paint from autozone. Mask off what you don't want to get, and then spray. No need to take off the calipers. Or you could also brush it on with a paint brush. Or, if your really lazy, just hold a peice of cardboard behind the caliper/drum and spray the entire thing. Take your car for a quick spin on some back roads when your done, apply the brakes a few times, and suprise, you will no longer have paint on your disks.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I helped Sean paint his calipers with the G2 paint and I'm really impressed. It's self-leveling, so the finish is really smooth, and it looks fantastic.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

G2 all the way.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah, the G2 is probly the most common, i thought about the $5 spray on cans, but i decided not to trust them, becuse if you think about it, there is a reason that there are $35 kits out there. and i think when you spry you need to take off the caliper, cuz you'll either get it all over te place or you wont be able to pain the whole thing, any way i trust my bare hands and a brush over a lil nozzle. and by the way Green Mamba, it it really that hot in Texas all the time? i'm moving to Texas in three weeks and i'm not too fond of heat, and hows the import crowd down there? are the local laws sctrict about aftermarket stuff?


----------

